# TOLKIEN READING DAY! MARCH 25th (The day of The Downfall of Sauron)



## Eledhwen (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/tolkien-reading-day/ #tolkienreadingday

Tolkien Reading Day was set up with hopes of getting even more people reading and discovering that there is much more to Tolkien than just The Lord Of the Rings.

Typical events consist of readings and discussions, but some groups re-enact scenes from the Lord of the Rings books.

I just thought people should know.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 26, 2013)

*How well do you know Tolkien's landscapes? (quiz)*

The Guardian Newspaper, in honour of Tolkien Reading Day, put up the following quiz:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/quiz/2013/mar/25/tolkien-day-landscapes-quiz

(I got one wrong :*o )


----------

